# Stihl MS250 or Husq 440



## fireview2788 (Sep 16, 2016)

My Stihl S10 has finally given up and it's time to move on to a new (thankfully lighter) saw.  I cut about 4 cords a year and will be dropping a few trees also.  I've researched and come up with two saws within my price range that I believe will give me what I want.  I know which one I am leaning toward but wanted to hear from people who have experience with these saws.

I am looking at the Stihl MS250 and the Husqvarna 440.

Thanks!

f v


----------



## ElmBurner (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the 440 with a 16" bar.  It can handle all the trees on my property.  I've found that the main key to success is to keep your chain sharp and to get an aftermarket chain.  If you do that, you don't need much of a saw to get through wood.

That said, I am a home-owner cutting firewood for my own use (maybe 2 cords a year) and I'm not in a real big hurry.  I don't find myself wishing for a faster saw, because the majority of my time is spent splitting, hauling, and stacking the wood anyway.

If you typically cut firewood with a crew or you want to get it all done in a weekend or two, you might want a bigger saw.


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 16, 2016)

ElmBurner said:


> I have the 440 with a 16" bar.  It can handle all the trees on my property.  I've found that the main key to success is to keep your chain sharp and to get an aftermarket chain.  If you do that, you don't need much of a saw to get through wood.
> 
> That said, I am a home-owner cutting firewood for my own use (maybe 2 cords a year) and I'm not in a real big hurry.  I don't find myself wishing for a faster saw, because the majority of my time is spent splitting, hauling, and stacking the wood anyway.
> 
> If you typically cut firewood with a crew or you want to get it all done in a weekend or two, you might want a bigger saw.




Thanks!  No, I'm a one person crew and if there are two people then one cuts and the other roll/watches for safety.

f v


----------



## maple1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a 250. I like it, it is a decent saw.

But if I was to replace it, I would go with either a 260, or perhaps an Echo of equivalent cc's if talking new.

I actually have an eye half open for a used 260 in decent shape - if I find one, I'd likely get it & sell the 250.


----------



## woodhog73 (Sep 16, 2016)

The 250 has been replaced by the 251. I'm guessing there is still a lot of old stock 250s on dealer shelves.

I've run a Stihl 250 and 025 before it same saw. It's an old design. Rubber antivibe is not as good as the Spring anti vibe on the Husky. Also the oiler does not put out enough oil with a 16 or 18 inch bar in .325 buried in hard wood. Infact if your cutting hardwood that's got your bar buried you will probably need to take it out of the cut every minute or so just so the oiler can put some oil fast enough on the chain.

If your felling trees and bucking logs that keep an 18 inch bar buried I would choose another saw.

No experience with the Husky 440. But it has Spring anti vibe, and I think the oiler might be adjustable.

Both are plastic clam shell saws that are good for firewood duty so long as your trees are not too big.

The 250 has good power. It's a strong saw for only being 45cc but the oiler and rubber AV make it something I personally would pass on, and I'd probably choose the Husky 440.

If I was shopping only these 2 saws.

There's better options out there for about the same price or perhaps $50 more that will get you a magnesium case ( pro saw) and much better performance. But you didn't ask about that so I dont want to muddy the waters


----------



## Grateful11 (Sep 17, 2016)

I had an MS250 for a couple years. It was the worst chainsaw I've ever owned to flood when warm. I've owned 028's, 046, and a MS180, none of these ever gave the grief the 250 did. I unloaded it, was glad to get rid of it.


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I've taken into account those that have used the 250 and thought about my buddies MS 271 (Farm Boss) and decided to spend the extra cash and go for the Farm Boss.  I've watched that thing eat through oak like it was soft maple and I think if I'm going to invest in a saw then I might as well go for it. 

f v


----------



## maple1 (Sep 18, 2016)

I think I would look for a 260-series over a 270-series.

Might come down to what you can find for the price though.


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 18, 2016)

260s are WAY out of my price range.

 fv


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 18, 2016)

Just to make a fully informed decision, note that displacement only tells part of the story.  Take these two 50cc saws as an example:

Stihl 271 -->  50.2cc  *12.3 lbs  3.49 hp*
Husqvarna 545 --> 50.1cc 1*0.8 lbs  3.35hp
*
(The AutoTune of the Husqvarna adds even more value, IMO.)

In my region, the 271/16" and 545/16" list for $379 and $499, respectively.  If you really want a LIGHTER, more wieldy saw with similar POWER, the $120 difference is not wasted.  At a minimum, get both of these saws (and other 50cc models) in your hands before you purchase to eliminate buyer's remorse.  As always, the wallet is king.   Good luck!


----------

